

Ask HN: What's more important, theory or practical knowledge - cobookman

As a computer engineering student the majority of my course load is theoretical and/or low level C code. My question for you is what should I be learning outside of class, more CS theory or striving to become a rockstar @ python/ruby/...etc.
======
ColinWright
Bad question - false dichotomy - but here's some advice that's probably worth
what you pay for it ...

Work on finishing things. Find a small project, start it, get feedback,
improve it, then _finish it._

It's the act of getting things done that will drive you to acquire the
additional skills you need. You will be judged by your accomplishments, so
make sure you have many to show.

Make your finished projects clean, clear, and usable. As you get better,
tackle bigger challenges.

But here's the deal: Always be finishing them.

 _(Yes, sometimes things should be abandoned, but if you're doing that a lot,
ask yourself why.)_

------
BrentRitterbeck
A third, unstated, option is the most important: domain experience. Work in a
field for a few years. Learn its pain points. Learn what drives people crazy.
There's tons of broken things to be fixed. You don't have to invent a new
industry. You simply have to do something faster, or cheaper, or higher in
quality.

------
keefe
it's important to keep them balanced. Imbalance favoring theory can lead to
crippling over complications and imbalance favoring practicality can lead to
unbounded waste of time.

